# Horror Classics (CD#2) Update!



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey man, that's awesome. This is great stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

More great stuff ! #15 Grave Robber will not load when i click on it ? May be a prob on the upload page system. Tryed the link several times but nada.......
Love what you gave us though,thanx


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

Dark Lord,

I didn't have any problems with track 15 this morning!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

jbrimaco said:


> Dark Lord,
> 
> I didn't have any problems with track 15 this morning!


Saw your post this morning & tryed again,was able to this time,Thanx 
Had probs only with that one for a few days, server issues i guess.....
Once i get done with a few things, I have a several F/X music tracks to share with everyone, pretty errie stuff.


----------

